

92 Years of Bigfoot Sightings in the US and Canada - mdagostino
http://www.joshuastevens.net/visualization/squatch-watch-92-years-of-bigfoot-sightings-in-us-and-canada/

======
pedalpete
I suspect the growth through the 2000s was more related to the internet
causing easy dissemination of information, but it is interesting to see the
large spike around 2007/8 and then a steady decline in sightings reported
since.

~~~
marshray
A big trend of sensational cryptozoology cable TV shows started around that
time too.

I've known two people (a family member experienced in the woods and a close
friend) who have had encounters. Not like "maybe I saw something in the
bushes" encounters either. I don't think either of them reported them anywhere
that would have ended up in this data set.

------
mhartl
Obligatory XKCD: [http://www.xkcd.com/1235/](http://www.xkcd.com/1235/)

